# Connecting Extra TV Connection into NTL Box



## taytoman (11 Aug 2008)

I have chorus ntl, and want to put an extra TV point in the kitchen, but don't want to pay the monthly charge to NTL for an extra point

I have the coxial cable running from the outdoor ntl service box to the kitchen, but cannot connect it into the spare unused point on the splitter that splits the cable coming out of the ground, as apparently some special tool is needed. Neither an electrican or alarm man would go near it.

Can anyone recommend someone in the west dublin area who could do this for me?


----------



## MB05 (11 Aug 2008)

I think NTL charge a set fee for it now.   You just pay the call out and you can have up to 3 extra connections free.  Gave them a ring and see what they charge.  You don't have to give your name etc.


----------



## justsally (11 Aug 2008)

.
Really that's interesting.

Tayto, please let us know how you get on.I'm already paying for one extra connection.    If there are 3 freebie connections I'd like to have them and you'll save me making the 'phone call.


----------



## rmelly (11 Aug 2008)

MB05 said:


> I think NTL charge a set fee for it now. You just pay the call out and you can have up to 3 extra connections free. Gave them a ring and see what they charge. You don't have to give your name etc.


 
Does this apply for Analogue only?


----------



## taytoman (12 Aug 2008)

I've looked into this already, and its 3.50 euro a month per extra analogue connection, and I think 8.50 per month or thereabouts per extra digital. The problem is that there are already 3 extra points in the house that we are not being billed for, and I don't want them to see the box and log these

Any ideas on where I could get a technican?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Aug 2008)

taytoman said:


> apparently some special tool is needed.


Probably a co-ax crimping tool? I'd imagine that you can get them in many electrical stores or _Maplin _or the like.


----------



## taytoman (12 Aug 2008)

No, its some gadget that enables you to open a washer on the splitter


----------



## MB05 (12 Aug 2008)

NTL started this offer about 3 years ago.  It might be different now they are UPC.  It's just for analogue.  The €3.50 a month is the price they charge anyone who had extra points prior to this new arrangement (me!).  A woman in work phoned up a couple of years ago to enquire about getting a new TV point and they told her they just charged a once off fee of €75 and she could have up to four points (the original and 3 others).  My Dad availed of it shortly afterwards.  I tried to switch to a once off payment but they said the offer doesn't apply to existing additional TV points.  I was tempted to cancel my existing one's and re-apply for them  but I currently have 6 points and they said I would only be allowed 4 under their new policy.


----------



## theresa1 (12 Aug 2008)

Extra analogue points are €3.50 each per month (you wont find this on the website).They cost €50 each to Install. That excellent offer of getting in extra points rent free is long over unfortunately.


----------



## Towger (13 Aug 2008)

theresa1 said:


> Extra analogue points are €3.50 each per month (you wont find this on the website).They cost €50 each to Install. That excellent offer of getting in extra points rent free is long over unfortunately.


 
Their new web site to put it bluntly is Cr*p. Try working out what their basic backages (deals) offer and you have go all over the place.


----------



## pudds (2 Jan 2009)

I am using their analogue tv service and am using an ordinary coaxial cable splitter to supply a lead from the living room into the kitchen for a second t.v.

surely I can't be charged for this as I am just dividing my single connection to two t.v.'s and have made no extra connections to any ntl box?


----------



## theresa1 (2 Jan 2009)

pudds said:


> I am using their analogue tv service and am using an ordinary coaxial cable splitter to supply a lead from the living room into the kitchen for a second t.v.
> 
> surely I can't be charged for this as I am just dividing my single connection to two t.v.'s and have made no extra connections to any ntl box?


 

- No -only way for them to charge is for them to put in another point. If however your reception gets bad and you have them call out they may rightly or wrongly (more likely) blame you on what you have done.


----------



## adder1 (2 Jan 2009)

taytoman said:


> No, its some gadget that enables you to open a washer on the splitter



it sounds like an f connector this is the type of connecter used in satellite setups gives much better connection than standard UHF plugs these connectors simply screw on if this is the case you should be able to screw off the connector on the splitter it is most likely just a cap to seal the connection if you cant do it by hand then use a small spanner on it. To make off the cable to connect to it simply strip off 1 inch approx of the outher insulation leaving the copper braid intact then fold back the copper braid over the outher insulation next trim the inner insulation leaving about 5mm then make sure none of the copper braid is touching the inner copper conductor  screw on the connector on untill the inner insulation comes level with the inner edge of the f connector looking in from the front the cut off the center copper conductor just proud of the front of the connector. you should be able to get the f connectors in a hardware store or maplins
ps 
forgot to say you will need to insulate the connection I would suggest self amalgamating tape


----------



## Pope John 11 (21 May 2010)

Can someone shed any light on how to make additional connections for TV points in some other bedrooms. Whats the easiest way to make the connections etc.


----------



## elcato (21 May 2010)

> The problem is that there are already 3 extra points in the house that we are not being billed for, and I don't want them to see the box and log these


The guys who do the work are contractors. They dont even know if you're paying for them or not. They may ask you are you using all the connections as they may need to replace some but they will not appear on your bill per ce.


----------

